# Weird Fur Splotches



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi all! I haven't posted for a while but Baxter's coat is doing some really weird things and I would just like to have another opinion. Toward the end of the summer I noticed there were some sort of dark patches coming in on Baxter's back. I didn't notice them too much because they were short and he had a longer coat. I kinda looked like he had gotten something wet on him.

After ascertaining that he didn't have some sort of gummy crud on his back I thought, huh, well I guess he is getting a little darker. But today I took him to the groomer and I had him trimmed up because this dark hair is shorter than everything else and looks, well, wet since all the other hair is sticking up higher. I got him back and went WHOA. It looks really strange it even has a weird wirey texture compared to the rest of his silky fur. I am apt to think that it is just the typical Hav magically changing coat but look at these pictures please.

Here he is this summer. Regular grey/white. He started off a mostly black puppy.









Now we have this going on.










Another shot.










This one shows how oddly the spots stick out with the rest of his coloration. This was the best shot I could get of mister wiggle bottoms.










What do you think? Just regular Hav coat weirdness? I feel like I am fussing but Havs aren't exactly a common breed around here so I wanted to check with some people with a more practiced Hav eye. Ya know? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

It does seem unusual that Baxter has a lightening bolt on his back after his coat silvered from his black puppy coat.

Has he been attacked by You-Know-Who [Voldemort]?


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmmm, well that is one cause that I hadn't considered. I am going to have to brush up on my Defense of the Dark Arts.:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

When Rosie's long hair is cut off, the undercoat is "ticking" like a dalmation or hound dog. When she is wet, she is more black or dark grey all over, but then when I dry her she is white with black head and spots Parti colored. strange.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting... never seen that before...?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, Kodi has ticking too, but I've never seen lightning bolt ticking. I'm voting for Voldemort.:evil:


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Momo has wiry black hair sticking out of her in multiple spots on her head and body. But, nothing like the mysterious thunderbolt. He may be the next Super Hero - Lightning Dog! He runs faster than a speeding bullet, er, lightning bolt...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All joking aside, as long as the skin underneath it looks healthy, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

(As long as he's healthy,) how fun!!!


----------



## ilaienae (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, the skin looks totally normal. I even got a flashlight out to examine him more closely. He didn't quite know what to think of that, poor boy. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ilaienae said:


> Yeah, the skin looks totally normal. I even got a flashlight out to examine him more closely. He didn't quite know what to think of that, poor boy. Thanks for all the input!


Then I'd just enjoy the fact that you have a dog with extra-unique markings in a unique breed!:biggrin1:


----------

